# [Solved] Possibile otimizzare compilazione kernel ?

## ciro64

Ciao.

Quando compilo kernel, dalle opzioni elimino "Optimize for space (che dovrebbe essere un -Os per gcc)"

In più aggiungo "-march=native" a HOSTCFLAGS e HOSTCXXFLAGS.

E' sufficiente ? (o utile, inutile) oppure da agiungere il "-march=native anche in altre sezioni di Makefile ?

Grazie per le risposte.

----------

## djinnZ

Spingere l'ottimizzazione su codice che fa uso massiccio di assembly inline ed accesso diretto all'hardware non è consigliabile e dovrebbe essere persino controproducente stando ai devel di gcc.

Considera poi che alcune opzioni del compilatore vengono attivate da opzioni specifiche nel kernel e non è il caso di andarlo a stuzzicare più di tanto. Nella mia modestissima opinione.

Rivedi le opzioni inutili ed ottimizza le allocazioni per cgroup & C piuttosto.

----------

## xdarma

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Ciao.
> 
> Quando compilo kernel, dalle opzioni elimino "Optimize for space (che dovrebbe essere un -Os per gcc)"
> 
> In più aggiungo "-march=native" a HOSTCFLAGS e HOSTCXXFLAGS.
> ...

 

Per l'uso che ne faccio io, è utile. Il vantaggio è contenuto ma il sistema è comunque stabile.

Il sistema è in branch stable e non ho installato DE o software particolarmente pesanti e/o complessi.

Forse c'entra anche un po' di fortuna.

Credo sia ancora valida l'impostazione in make.conf CFLAGS_KERNEL: Perchè il kernel non è stato compilato con le CFLAGS che ho messo nel /etc/make.conf?

Tutto sommato ricompilare il kernel non è la fine del mondo, quindi, se riscontri problemi, ricompili e torni a qualcosa di più sicuro.

----------

## ciro64

@ dJinnZ : ni make.conf non ho Flags "spinte / esotiche"; aggiungo solo il -march=native, sperando che GCC possa usareal meglio le SIMD Avanzate (ho un i7 Haswell Quindi fino AVX2).

Riguardo kernel ho fatto questo tentativo (so bene che nell' "economia generale" del sistema avere una cosa compilata con + estensioni e tutto il resto come "generic" rimane sostanzialmente "invisibile" ai fini di ottenere un eventuale guadagno prestazionale per fare n esempio. ma ho pensato: beh ... in /etc/portage/make.conf ho il "-march=native") ho voluto fare questa prova.

Però, ad esempio, un esperimento che è fallito (parlo ora del sistema e delle *FLAGS in make.conf, ho provato a "forzare" le SIMD dato che alcune di esse vengono "filtrate") ottenendo errore di compilazione (questo letto e verificato leggendo la guida di Gentoo)

La mia era più una curiosità (e ammetto, mea culpa, che vorrei vedere come tanti il sistema "schizzare al top"  :Smile: .

Comunque è un po' che adotto questa variante per kernel Makefile e non ho riscontrato mai Panic or "oops" o comportamenti "strani"; anzi mi pare molto stabile perchè uso molto il multitasking (per esempio col boinc che lavora con nice 19 senza problemi mentre mi guardo un film e compilo aggiornamenti (beh che c'è da dire che ho 16 GiB RAM che mi aiutano .... son anche sin troppi; 8 sarebbero già molto più che sufficieenti).

Invece riguardo i Cgroup qui sono molto igorante.

Non saprei da dove partire e come fare per ottimizzare i cgroups.

(Riguardo questo è meglio che io apra un'altra discussione ?)

Grazie per la risposta.

__________

@Xdarma : letto il link che mi hai mandato. Comunque per esempio io non userei il -O3 (che leggo quasi sempre che incrementa la dimensione del file senza per ora dar benefìci prestazionali; i -W son gli Warnings.

Comunque tengo sempre un kernel funzionante nel caso in cui i miei esperimenti dovessero portare a malfunzionamente (anche se, volendo basta creare un chroot come in I installazione e ricompilare kernel).

Ma mi chiedo: c'è qualche bench per kernel (lasciamo perdere Phoronix)

Ribadisco non so se si può continuare qui la discussione riguardo i Cgroups oppure aprire un nuovo thread.

Grazie per le risposte  :Smile: 

----------

## xdarma

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> @Xdarma : letto il link che mi hai mandato. Comunque per esempio io non userei il -O3 (che leggo quasi sempre che incrementa la dimensione del file senza per ora dar benefìci prestazionali; i -W son gli Warnings.
> 
> Comunque tengo sempre un kernel funzionante nel caso in cui i miei esperimenti dovessero portare a malfunzionamente (anche se, volendo basta creare un chroot come in I installazione e ricompilare kernel).

 

Ormai sono passati 10 anni, le flag sono solo un esempio.

 *Quote:*   

> Ma mi chiedo: c'è qualche bench per kernel (lasciamo perdere Phoronix)

 

a parte rosetta@home? ;-)

Pensa a cosa vuoi che faccia bene il tuo kernel e misuralo. Prima e dopo le modifiche.

 *Quote:*   

> Ribadisco non so se si può continuare qui la discussione riguardo i Cgroups oppure aprire un nuovo thread.
> 
> Grazie per le risposte :)

 

Dovrebbero esserci già delle discussioni.

Oltre alla documentazione del kernel.

----------

## ciro64

Eh si .... volutamente ho provato a "calcare un pochino la mano" ed il risultato è stato errore di compilazione a livello bzImage.

Nulla .... un piccolo esperimento; si sbaglia, si impara. !

Grazie per collaborazione  :Smile: 

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

Se vuoi ottimizzare per la tua arch , puoi abilitare  flag "experimental" ai gentoo-sources.

questo installerà alcune patch con le architetture di ultima generazione e non , abilitando  i KCFLAGS relativi (comunque basici)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Processor Type and features--->Processor Family ---> <il tuo processore>
> 
> 

 

```
# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MK10 is not set

# CONFIG_MBARCELONA is not set

# CONFIG_MBOBCAT is not set

# CONFIG_MBULLDOZER is not set

# CONFIG_MPILEDRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_MJAGUAR is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MCOREI7 is not set

# CONFIG_MCOREI7AVX is not set

# CONFIG_MCOREAVXI is not set

# CONFIG_MCOREAVX2 is not set

CONFIG_MNATIVE=y

```

----------

## ciro64

Magico Sabayonino e super-informato come sempre !!!!!

Compilazione Riuscita in 6 min e 34 "

Ora .... faccio la "prova su strada"  :Very Happy: 

Grazie 100000 !!!

----------

## djinnZ

Ribadisco:Ripulire la configurazione di tutto ciò che non serveImpostare i cgroups builtin, configurare le limitazioni opportune per RCURipulire dai supporti inutili (e serve pazienza, ci sono moduli come il supporto video acpi che richiedono di andare adisabilitare mezzo mo0ndo prima di averlo fuori dalle scatole)mettere builtin tutto quello che va builtinTogliere le varie opzioni per debugging relay ed altre cose che non servonoabilitare ogni cosa possa migliore le prestazioni (tipo compilatore per iptables, logging adeguato, disabilitare l'audit se non serve ed altre amenità del genere)verificare che tutto sia a postoriverificare in ordine alle prestazioniFatto tutto questo ablitare una ottimizzazione più spinta e confacente.

nell'ordine, non incominciando dalla coda...  :Confused: 

Invidioso perchè di detta patch su hardened nemmeno l'ombra per ora...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ciro64

djnnZ: Grazie per l'aiuto che mi dai. comincio a rispondere alle prime 2 domande.

1) A livello di kernel-config, non credo di aver attive troppe cose (anche se qualcuna facendo una bella pulizia la eliminerei, tranne per esempio quelle relative al multimedia in quanto se uno viene da me con una periferica usb (webcam o altro) ho attivato tutto nella sezione multimedia (come i moduli gspca).

2) In menuconfig di kernel circa RCU :

│ │                                                                                                                         RCU Implementation (Preemptible tree-based hierarchical RCU)  --->                                                                                                                      │ │  

│ │                                                                                                                     [ ] Consider userspace as in RCU extended quiescent state                                                                                                                                   │ │  

│ │                                                                                                                     (64) Tree-based hierarchical RCU fanout value                                                                                                                                               │ │  

│ │                                                                                                                     (16) Tree-based hierarchical RCU leaf-level fanout value                                                                                                                                    │ │  

│ │                                                                                                                     [ ] Disable tree-based hierarchical RCU auto-balancing                                                                                                                                      │ │  

│ │                                                                                                                     [ ] Accelerate last non-dyntick-idle CPU's grace periods                                                                                                                                    │ │  

│ │                                                                                                                     [ ] Enable RCU priority boosting                                                                                                                                                            │ │  

│ │                                                                                                                     [ ] Offload RCU callback processing from boot-selected CPUs                                                                                                                                 │ │  

│ │                                                                                                                         Build-forced no-CBs CPUs

(E qui mi sento una c...acca .... non saprei come gestirli opportunamente.

E.... nemmeno la configurazione in rc.conf .... (perdona mia ignoranza).

beh posso proseguire: ho evitato di attivare qualsiasi opzione relativa al debug.

Sul punto 6 .... mi sento molto insicuro su come procedere.

_______

un breve [ot] Mio padre che ha quasi 77 anni preferisce 100 volte usare Gentoo che Windows; lui non è un informatico; però forse si vede che non l'ho apparecchiata poi così malissimo .... (almeno spero   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## djinnZ

Leggere l'help?  :Wink:  Mi pare semplice.

Limiti alcune cose, per esempio il sistema tende ad impuntarsi quando lanci IO massimo concorrente (una serie di copie di file tra diversi dischi USB ed ATA) ma qualcosa la guadagni.

Comunque te indico qualcuna

RCU_BOOST=Y

KALLSYMS=N

JUMP_LABEL=Y

NR_CPUS=(quante sono)

NODES_SHIFT=...

NETPRIO_CGROUP=Y

BPF_JIT=Y

Disabilitare log ed ulog nei netfilter

MD_MULTIPATH=N (ed altre simili)

SCSI_LOWLEVEL=N (se è il caso)

Disabilitare tutti i transport inutili nella sezione scsi)

Ridurre i logging estesi per alsa e scsi

Impostare modulari tutti gli algoritmi di criptazione che non usi

Disabilitare configfs relayfs e debugfs

Il problema è che con menuconfig ne devi fare di girotondi...

Quanto al modulare mi hai trovato proprio l'esempio ad hoc.

Mettiamo che hai il multimedia attivo per via della webcam (sempre la stessa) ma hai anche una scheda TV od una serie di rompiballe che volgiono usare la loro.

Alla fidiputt maniera ti metti il cappellino rosso ed imposti tutto modulare. Se ci pensi un poco invece conviene che le opzioni base siano builtin ed il driver ed i codec modulari.

Se invece, come credo di aver capito, non lo usi proprio lasci veramente tutto modulare, l'intera sezione multimedia. Inutile appesantire il kernel con il supporto alla telecamera che non usi quasi mai.

Persino i supporti ad iptables, vedi cosa ti serve e viene caricato e mettilo builtin, quello che non ti serve modulare e/o disabilitato.

La prima cosa che devi fare è vedere quali moduli sono caricati. Quello che il sistema ti tira su in automatico è inutile averlo modulare. Perdi solo più tempo a caricarli.

Attenzione a JUMP_LABEL, attivala per ultima su una conf verificata pienamente stabile, controlla che tutto vada bene e poi provi a spingere l'ottimizzazione. Potrebbe crearti problemi.

----------

## ciro64

Grazie infinite dei preziosi consigli.

Grande  :Smile: .

----------

## ciro64

Ok djinnZ ho modificto come consigliato editando con kate il .config; (effettivamente hai ragione dicendo che con menuconfig ... altro che girotondo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

comunque ora ho imppstato questi parametri:

```

CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_STALL_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_RCU_USER_QS is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_LEAF=16

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT=y

CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_RCU_BOOST=y

CONFIG_RCU_BOOST_PRIO=1

CONFIG_RCU_BOOST_DELAY=10

CONFIG_RCU_NOCB_CPU is not set

CONFIG_BUILD_BIN2C=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_LOG_CPU_MAX_BUF_SHIFT=12

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_NUMA_BALANCING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_INT128=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_PROT_NUMA_PROT_NONE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_NUMA_PROT_NONE=y

CONFIG_NUMA_BALANCING_DEFAULT_ENABLED=y

CONFIG_NUMA_BALANCING=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_MEMCG=y

CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED=y

CONFIG_MEMCG_KMEM=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_HUGETLB=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CFS_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_CHECKPOINT_RESTORE is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_RD_LZ4=y

```

E soprattutto grazie per il grande aiuto che mi dai  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Già da quello che vedo puoi ulteriormente far dimagrire il kernel togliendo il supporto a metodi di compressione che non usi per l'immagine.

Per esempio io uso xz ed ho builtin solo quello gli altri sono disabilitati (bada che va impostato lo stesso valore in genkernel.conf).

Bada che ci vuole un'ora per mettere realmente a posto il kernel con i default gentoo (con quelli del kernel poi...)

----------

## ciro64

Beh ... il fatto che globalmente non dici "2 di picche" mi rincuora; Vedrò gradualmente cosa poter migliorare; se ci vorrà un po' fa niente. del resto non è una LFS quindi posso modificare il .config in modo più appropriato senza trascurare altri lavori che devo fare.

Grazie immensamente della tua Cortsia.

Comunque devo studiarmi riguardo "netfilter" e altre opizoni che mi hai indicato.

Però posso dire (spero che non siano "le famose ultime parole famose", il sistema mi swembra che regga davvero bene anche i superlavori, con tanti threads (hehe boinc che ciuccia anche la GPU) , rimane stabile (così mi pare.

Tanto che non cambierei questo istema per altre precompilate che i hanno deluso in più punti.

E c'è da dire che compilare kernel per Gentoo è molto più semplice ed intuitivo che non fqare la medesima cosa con altri OS (vedi Fedora con i suoi .spec files .... dove preferire un panino con lo speck  :Very Happy: )

Scusa se dico qualche battuta sdrammatizzante  :Smile: 

Comunque Buon tuto Maestro  :Smile: .

mumble mumble: Parlando di xz, non so per kernel, usa il mutithreading.

Tenderei ad un pbzip2. Anche se sinceramente in questo caso aspettare qualche secondo in più per "comprimere meglio" "non dovrebbe far male .....  :Smile: "

You're a Master for me Thank You a lot  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

xz era un esempio. Io uso xz e quindi ho impostato solo xz, se a te aggrada bzip lasci solo bzip.

Aggiungere codice per supportare un metodo di decompressione dell'immagine che non usi?

Ma quando ti capiterà mai di usare un'immagine che non venga dal tuo stesso kernel?

Forse potrebbe avere un senso qualcosa come un kernel compresso con gz ed una immagine con lza o bzip ma sono configurazioni da embedded (l'immagine integrata è bene che non sia compressa separatamente prima di includerla in genere).

Vedi di non fare confusione tra il supporto di compressione dell'immagine e la voce per integrare al kernel il decompressore, sono due cose diverse.

Se usi pesantemente il threading limitando la rcu dal suo valore di default ottieni l'effetto contrario. Quindi va bene quello che hai fatto. Per me che lascio il sistema a far girare solo un paio di processi ho notato che va meglio limitare a 8, però se lancio un mare di cose si pianta un poco (ma a me sta bene così, come sempre "de gustibuis non sputazzellam").

RH in effetti credo che sia sovvenzionata da M$ e mela per portare discredito su linux. Già solo disabiltare lo stramaledetto NM è un'impresa (un server che fa da DHCP va statico, non ci vuole un genio per arrivarci). O lavori come dicono loro o diventi pazzo. Su CessOS kde semplicemente non funziona ma ci si domanda per quale ragione una persona normale dovrebbe voler usare a forza gnome. Solo perchè piace a loro?

Fai esempi più seri ... e come fare un confronto con windows od ios.

Il rpblema è che chi ha scritto la guida avrebbe fatto meglio a dire soltanto "c'e genkernel per configurare" e rimandare ad un'altra guida per configurare un kernel, Una guida seria.

Quello che c'è sul wiki è assolutamente parziale.

Bada che non ti ho suggerito per niente di editare direttamente. Purtroppo il giro con menuconfig te lo devi fare perchè ci sono un sacco di opzioni correlate e per fare pulizia ce ne vuole.

----------

## ciro64

Grazie djinnZ, mi dai spiegazioni ottime e ti ringrazio tantitssimo.

Beh io ho scalto Gentoo-sources dall' inizio. facnedo una quintupla copia del mio .config, che, oltre da riprendere e rivalutare per la stesa versione di kernel può essere adattato a versioni successive.

Ammetto che agli inizi beh su varie opzioni andavo in modo un po' " alla sperainDio" ..... Ora invece ogni opzione fondamentale cerco di capirla in modo da "sentire il sistema fra le proprie mani"; e Portage (qualcuno so preferire Paludis ma io ho provato una volta con hexherbo ma ho lasciato perdere in quanto si trascina il per me "odioso" systemd).

A me piace anche Funtoo del resto io stimo immensamente il lavoro svolto da Daniel Robbins, che ha inventato Portage che per me è il gestore più evoluto di pacchettti che conosca; e grazie anche ai tools per veerificare la "coerenza" dell'intero sistema rendendo "semplice" ciò che per altre source based sarebbe veramente teidoso e difficoltoso  :Smile: ). Riguardo questo però  ... beh di base preferirei che chiunque si voglia approcciare a Gentoo usi subito il menuconfig ... ovvero ... prima studiare kernel penso possa essere una saggia decisione. mentre in Funtoo c'è debian-sources consigliate per i neo utenti ; tutto sommato questa cosa non è "spregevole"..... nel caso nuo voglia un kernel testato e stabille in modo da costrure il suo sistema indi eventualente in un II tempo usare le Gentoo-sources può farlo. Ma non so perchè, mi viene l'orticaria in quanto non mi va avere un OS Gentoo ma kernel di altri ? Bah .... questa per me è una discreta delusione. Scusa se sono magari off-topic, però almeo un tempo Funtoo usava le sabayon-sources quindi un kernel Gentoo configurato; e data (penso) anche la volontà del progetto Gentoo di essere anche "didattico" non capisco proprio perchè mettere questi sorgenti. Sicuramente e per (forse) far avvicinare più facilmente alcune persone .

Sarò cattivo ma a me piace il piace il "purismo"  :Razz:  (cominciai nel 2009 a seguire Gentoo). Fa niente sbagliavo. ma mi esaltava l'idea ... e mo mi esalta questo sistema. e sono un rompiscatole con chiunque parli con me di Linux (a meno che proprio abbia una cpu vecchia e impiegherebbe tantissimo .......)

Spero non aver esternato "strafalcioni".

Grazie Ancora ... ribadisco sei un Maestro.

Queste considerazioni spero non ti annoino. solo il fatto che mi hai detto che il lasciare a 8 il n°cpu (ho un haswell 4771 con 4 cores / 8 threads). In questo caso visto che è attivo in kernel l'Hyperthreading dovrei impostare a 4 in n° cpus? oppure va bene  8 o riportarlo a deault?

Oppure dato che con quel diamine di boinc o se uso devede i threads diventano molti (e io uso davvero il sistema in Megatasking come dice AMD con boinc ffmpeg, mentre faccio con calma altri lavori), mettere un numero superiore o lasciare il 32 di default (Fedora in kernel config ha indicato 4096 processori  :Surprised:   :Surprised: )

Se ti sto tediando ti prego dimmelo ..... guai didimoclastizzare nessuno da parte mia........

Grazie Master.  :Smile: 

Buon Tutto.!!!!!!

(Sei un "cavallo") ..... lo so in na discussione passata mi dicesti che non ti piacciono i complimenti ma fa niente .... "mi sun fa in sci" e se qualcosa mi parte da dentro io lo esprimo in quanto cosa sincera  :Smile:  !!!!!!!

[ot] ma.... sei un professore di informatica ? (perdona la curiosità) [/ot]

----------

## djinnZ

SI limita solo per risparmiare memoria. Ci sono 8 kb di memoria persa per ogni cpu che poi non viene allocata (quindi con 512 di default perdi un bel pò di spazio) non so se nel conto vanno anche inserite le gpu per usarle correttamente come processori (ma sono quali certo di no). Ma devi mettere nel conto anche le cpu "virtuali". Attenzione che numa nodes (sempre se non erro, non ho mai voluto avere a che fare con nvidia) deve essere CPU+GPU quindi nel tuo caso dovrebbe essere 4 non 3.

Se imposti per 8 o per 16 core non cambia molto.

Ma se su un sistema dove metti una settimana ad installare per compilare tutto ottimizzato, limando attentamente le dipendenze per includere librerie o no secondo il pacchetto... non fai anche cose del genere?!  :Wink: 

[OT]In genere mi riferisco alla classe docente come parassiti sociali o peggio.

Li disprezzo ancor di più dopo che gentaglia come Monti e la Fornero si è affacciata alla scena mostrando quanto ottusi ed i dioti possano essere i rappresentanti del mondo accademico.

Nei panni di un qualsiasi docente rifiuterei il titolo di maestro o professore perché, dopo essere stato riferito a simile gente, è diventato propriamente un'offesa.

Comunque sono C.d.L., per disperazione mi sono dedicato all'informatica dato che dalle mie parti i cosiddetti "tecnici", altro titolo professionale trasformato in offesa dopo la dittatura massonico/bancaria (affermata esplicitamente, perché per quanto mi riguarda continua), erano utili solo a creare problemi, porre limitazioni e far buttar soldi. (del genere non era "prudente" avere il programma di contabilità ed il word sullo stesso computer... ai tempi del mai troppo vituperato MSDOS.)

Visto che ho iniziato a "giocare" con sistemi unix quando avevo 10 anni (detto scassone è ancora funzionate) ed ora ne ho 45... ho imparato qualcosa strada facendo.

Se conti che ieri, febbraio 2015... non 1985,  ho avuto una discussione con un c****one che insisteva sul dover impostare nomi astrusi alle macchine windows (per la sicurezza della mammina maiala vien da dire), utilizzare il dhcp senza prenotazione ed impostare netmask a 0 invece che a 240 per una rete con un quattro pc ed una stampante...

In un paese dimm... dove sei obbligato per legge ad utilizzare del software per windows (INPS, AdE & C) e navigare sui siti istituzionali con il caro intercess exploder o non funziona.

Adesso torno a dedicarmi alle rogne incombenti della comunicazione unica del piffero, tanto per tirare un altro pacco agli imbecilli di italiani con il 730 precompilato.[/OT]

[semiOT]un default tanto alto non è una banale imbecillata, quale untonto mancato di RH (me la volevano imporre i soli5ti tecnici bastardi) mi rendo conto che è un buon modo per far sprecare ram e far ravanare lo swap il più possibile e quindi convincere la gente ad upgrade e/o sostituzioni dei server.

Un kernel ad hoc è il demonio con simili premesse.[/semiOT]

----------

## ciro64

io sono di Saronno (VA)

CDL noncredo ti dia le conoscenze per saper usare sistemi con "una certa difficoltà". Ciò significa che è "farina del tuo sacco (perdona se erro)!!!!!" e questo è davvero da ammirare.

Anch'io vorrei poter proseguire negli studi dei sistemi "

Comunque tornando al tuo post, quel che dici su "mela"..."red hat"... "windows".... beh perchè no! anni fa sentivo parlare (spero "non ciarlare") riguardo su compromessi fra le due aziende leaders (beh ormai è Intel) dei processori.

AMD ha Acquistato ATI.

ovviamente non sarà stata in grado di sfruttare risorse er l'evoluzione dei processori "discreti" dalle schede video.

Invece AMD si è "buttata" per prima sulle APU. dove però .... si vedono benchmarks che indicano:

1) Apu Intel (solo ultimamente stan lavorando in questo setore da quel che penso aver capito); AMD è invincibile come lato GPU (purtroppo parlo per benchmarcks sotto "finestre").

2) Intel ha (a seconda di quale cpu metta) ora può essere superiore ad AMD riguardo il lato CPU; ma dal lato grafico (AMD with OpenGL) "pesante" è indietro di 10 anni.

----------

## xdarma

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Inizialmente si parlava della prima CPU di recente produzione di AMD come "moduli". Nel senso un Bulldozer invece di usare N cpu + (Hyperthreading) (ovvero come dire ogni core vale per 2), AMD inizialmente parlava di "moduli Bulldozer", ognuno di essi costituiti da "2 Strong integer +1 fpu". Quindi Bulldozer sarebbe un Quad "modules" e non un Eight Cores"
> 
> La pubbblicità però che ha fatto ? ha definito il Bulldozer come il I 8 cores per desktop (quando per Intel 8 cores sarebbe = 16 Threads) e qui penso che abbiano commesso un errore non indifferente.

 

Credo che per il marketing sia difficile vendere "moduli" al posto dei "core".

Tieni conto che molta gente pensa che con l'hyperthreading avrà il doppio delle prestazioni, quindi anche crocefiggere il marketing è difficile.

Le fpu bulldozer nella maggior parte dei casi reali possono eseguire due operazioni contemporaneamente, quindi ogni modulo è in grado di eseguire due operazioni con interi e due con virgola mobile. Non in tutti i casi, ma quasi sempre.

A questo punto mi diventa difficile distinguere un vero dual-core da un modulo bulldozer. Figurati quelli del marketing...

Ti cito un esempio che conosco bene: possiedo un FX-8350 che con le ottimizzazioni del caso e "lanciato alla morte" su rosetta@home riesce a macinare circa 6.000crediti/giorno. Rosetta@home è un progetto che usa abbastanza la fpu, rispetto a molti altri progetti boinc che la usano molto meno.

Se l'FX-8350 avesse solo 4 fpu dovrebbero essere veramente potenti e superiori anche a quelle di intel.

Cosa che non trova riscontro in tutti gli altri ambiti di utilizzo.

IMO.

----------

## ciro64

Caro Xdaarma; il tu discroso è molto interessante.

Riguardo il definire "modulo" parti di una cpu per AMD dev' essere a quanto pare "naturale" ..... vedi nelle videocards ATI quanti stream processors ci sono.

Ri badisco.... io fui sempre AMD-ista.

Però benchmarcks alla mano (io guardo i "sistetici" se devo scegliere una cpu" secondo "Sandra" sono più ptenti gli intel.... anche se son sicuro investisser maggiormente nelle cpu "pure" AMD avrebe moltissimo da "dire" (ovvero tranciare cme bench.)

Ribadisco so che in AVX AMD è imbattibile a pari clock.

E ... mi spiace ; io non am le APU.  :Sad: 

In quanto per me con Linux .... purtroppo Intel + n_Vidia.

E questo è un peccat.... perchè in bench sotto "finestre" in OpenCL AMD è decisamente più perfrmante di nVidia.

Cmunque c'è anche da dire una cosa: oltre allla possibilità di multicore, ad ogni nuuovo rilascio di cpu dovrebbe comportare anche un deciso miglioramento riguardo le prestazioni per single core.

E nn solo aggiungere un set di istruzioni.

Fors dico stupidate.... peut ètre .....

Forse è un [ot]

Ho un i7-4771 @3,5 GHz.

in boinc mi da 15150 per cpu in integer e 4500 circa riguardo fpu. che risultati ottieni col tuo "Vishera / Piledriver" ?

(E... a dirla tutta .... non capisco una csa. prima avevo un q9450 che overclockavo da 2,67 a 3,21 GHz); in integer arrivava a superare i 17000 MIPS mentre per fpu era sui 2600).

Mi aspettavo di più da parte degli i7 came integer).

----------

## xdarma

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Però benchmarcks alla mano (io guardo i "sistetici" se devo scegliere una cpu" secondo "Sandra" sono più ptenti gli intel.... anche se son sicuro investisser maggiormente nelle cpu "pure" AMD avrebe moltissimo da "dire" (ovvero tranciare cme bench.)

 

Bench-cosa? Forse ti sei perso una parte di cronaca ;-)

Intel finally agrees to pay $15 to Pentium 4 owners over AMD Athlon benchmarking shenanigans

È solo l'ultima puntata, ma credo sia interessante sapere che i benchmark possono essere di parte. Quindi vanno presi con un po' di spirito critico.

Anche il silenzio delle riviste specialistiche non è meno interessante :-(

 *Quote:*   

> Forse è un [ot]
> 
> Ho un i7-4771 @3,5 GHz.
> 
> in boinc mi da 15150 per cpu in integer e 4500 circa riguardo fpu. che risultati ottieni col tuo "Vishera / Piledriver" ?
> ...

 

La stima che fa boinc internamente non è molto affidabile.

Comunque i miei sono peggiori dei tuoi. E di parecchio, tipo 3.000FPU e 13.000integer.

Su rosetta ti ho dato un riferimento, il tuo come va?

Comunque vorrei che fosse chiara una cosa: non consiglio a nessuno di acquistare processori amd.

Penso che attualmente sia davvero troppo inferiore per consigliarla a chiunque.

Le apu possono andar bene in certi casi. Da valutare bene.

----------

## ciro64

Io uso BAM come Account Manager; non so come vdere bench usando rosetta@home.

----------

## xdarma

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Io uso BAM come Account Manager; non so come vdere bench usando rosetta@home.

 

Per due-tre giorni dedichi tutta la potenza di calcolo a rosetta@home. Per tutte le 24 ore.

Poi controlli su boincstats quanti crediti ti ha dato giorno per giorno e ne ricavi una stima.

----------

## ciro64

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *ciro64 wrote:*   Io uso BAM come Account Manager; non so come vdere bench usando rosetta@home. 
> 
> Per due-tre giorni dedichi tutta la potenza di calcolo a rosetta@home. Per tutte le 24 ore.
> 
> Poi controlli su boincstats quanti crediti ti ha dato giorno per giorno e ne ricavi una stima.

 

Ma.... cme mai Rosetta ? perchè è solo per cpu e non per videocard ?

mmmmm devo convincere a casa di non "rompere" con la bolletta dell'ENEL prima  :Very Happy: 

mi sarebbe piaciuto un software com Sandra per windws (Synthetic benchmarks per cpu, fpu e multimedia.

Proverò .....  :Smile:  (sempre mi venga concesso)  :Razz: 

quindi dovrei fare partire boinc con un immediato

# sleep 259200 && poweroff .....

----------

## xdarma

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Ma.... cme mai Rosetta ? perchè è solo per cpu e non per videocard ?

 

Anche. In più tende a stressare un po' tutto (integer, fpu, cacheL3, ram) senza sfruttare qualcosa in particolare (tipo avx).

 *Quote:*   

> quindi dovrei fare partire boinc con un immediato
> 
> # sleep 259200 && poweroff .....

 

Come ti pare meglio, basta che lo metti sotto carico per qualche giorno. Sempre che te lo permettano  ;-)

----------

## ciro64

hehehe ok ... ho capito. difatti i puri sintetici" danno la capacità ttale di cpu/fpu; ma bisogna anche ragirnare "nel mndo reale".

Grazie Xdarma  :Smile: I

Sei gentilissimo; una persona "squisita"  :Smile:  mi sa che farò il test fra un paio di girni ....

Grazie ancora per i consigli  :Smile: 

Poi farò sapere riguardo i risultati !!!

 :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

molto OT il discorso ..comunque

RAM Rosetta@Home

http://wuprop.boinc-af.org/results/graph_ram.py?projet=rosetta@home&application=Rosetta%20Mini&plateforme=all

CPU Tempo di elaborazione Rosetta@home

http://wuprop.boinc-af.org/results/projet.py?projet=rosetta%40home&application=Rosetta+Mini&plateforme=linux&cpu_family=all&gpu_family=all

Comparativa CPU  su alcuni progetti (Riferimento i7-4770 HT)

http://wuprop.boinc-af.org/results/compar_cpu.py?fabricant=Intel&type=Core+i7&modele=i7-4770+%28HT+enabled%29

sono dati di riferimento , non assoluti

----------

## ciro64

Ok e grazie Sabayonino (gentile cme sempre)  :Smile: 

----------

## xdarma

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> CPU Tempo di elaborazione Rosetta@home
> 
> http://wuprop.boinc-af.org/results/projet.py?projet=rosetta%40home&application=Rosetta+Mini&plateforme=linux&cpu_family=all&gpu_family=all
> 
> 

 

Però mi sembrava di ricordare che tempi di elaborazione su rosetta vengono decisi dall'utente.

Magari mi sbaglio, eh.

Perché in tal caso non esprime le capacità di calcolo della cpu.

----------

## sabayonino

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *sabayonino wrote:*   CPU Tempo di elaborazione Rosetta@home
> 
> http://wuprop.boinc-af.org/results/projet.py?projet=rosetta%40home&application=Rosetta+Mini&plateforme=linux&cpu_family=all&gpu_family=all
> 
>  
> ...

 

il tempo deciso dalle preferenze del progetto è un riferimento medio preso dai loro labs 

è indicativo. 

anche se impostato ad esempio a 4h non è detto che una CPU riesca a terminare la WU in quel tempo . potrebbe metterci minuti oppure ore in più , come potrebbe impigarci decisamente meno. ci sono vari fattori in gioco (potenza impiegata in primis)

argomento comunque da trattare in altre sedi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non è troppo OT. Se fai un test limitando la RCU con rosetta dovresti perdere in prestazioni. Come ho detto un uso pesante del threading e del multitasking mi pare inverta gli effetti di questo genere di ottimizzazione.

Da verificare, non ho tempo per queste cose.

Almeno finchè non si capisce chi è il depravato che mette sul tavolo di Renzi e compagni (dubito che facciano altro che firmare senza capire cosa approvano) norme idiote come la fatturazione elettronica e la CU (o quel delirio sull'va che cambia a seconda dell'oggetto della fattura) e lo si impala sulla piazza del campidoglio...

----------

## dylanmc

Salve a tutti, io volevo farvi qualche domanda, se posso  :Smile: 

Io ho spesso ricompilato il kernel, le gentoo sources e anche il kernel da kernel.org, e molte cose che volevo togliere le ho tolte solo recentemente, ma non so se ho fatto bene  :Wink: 

```

Kernel hacking  --->                                                                                                   

Security options  --->   

*- Cryptographic API  --->      

   Library routines  --->

```

Utilizzando il mio pc monoutente, senza particolari funzioni, ho fatto bene a toglierle?

Anche se molte opzioni in Cryptographic API però non me le fa togliere.

Poi leggendo qui, sono passato al kernel meno modulare, perchè se ho inteso bene, le periferiche che si usano sempre è bene onn averl modulari, mentre io sono sempre stato convinto del contrario, o per lo meno mi avevano insegnato così.

Io avevo modulare anche la scheda audio, fino a poco tempo fa.. e forse era un errore. Idem per la scheda di rete.

----------

